# Mr. Heater Portable Buddy



## tapehoser (Sep 10, 2007)

Bought one of these a while back and have not had the chance to use it yet. I seem to recall a thread on the old wildlife forums where folks had problems getting them to work above 9,000 feet or so.

Is this true?

My owner's manual states nothing like that, but it does, however, have a 'low oxygen' sensor that will shut the unit off. Is the oxygen saturation level at 9,000-10,000 feet really low enough to shut off the heater?


----------



## Doc (Sep 11, 2007)

From the Mr. Heater web site: "NOT DESIGNED FOR PERMANENT INSTALLATION OR USE ABOVE AN ALTITUDE OF 7000 FEET."
I have had two, one would go out when used on Fish Lake (approx 8000 feet) the other has had no problems at Fish Lake or at 9000 feet. It may be the oxygen sensor is more sensitive on some than on others.


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

I just used mr heater buddy on the muzz hunt with a 5 gal tank inside the trailer and did not have a problem with the heater. other than it worked great! was at 8500 ft - 9000 ft level monte crisco


----------



## tapehoser (Sep 10, 2007)

Used it this weekend on the TOP of Soapstone mountain and it functioned flawlessly. Who knew? :?:


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I used one on the Elk hunt @ Fish Lake range, and if I keped it on the low setting while inside my Springbar Tent, it would run all night. I had to un-zip two windows down about six inches to keep oxygene flowwing through the tent. It didn't realy make it "hot" in the tent, but it made it comfortable to sleep. It got down to 18deg. one night.


----------



## tapehoser (Sep 10, 2007)

However...last night we were in the garage (with the door WIDE open) making dutch oven chicken and dutch oven chocolate cake and I decided to use the Heater Buddy to keep us warm-ish.

It shut off and would not stay on for more than 10 minutes. I am assuming that the oxygen sensor would kick it off because of the high carbon monoxide levels from the charcoal briquettes.

I found it interesting that the heater would stay on all night in my enclosed tent vs. 10 minutes in my garage with the door wide open.


----------

